# I found my diarrhea solution



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I posted to the Over The Counter Treatments section a while ago, but very few people viewed it.Recently there was coverage in the popular press of research on coriander seed oil:articleI started taking it. At first I was quite nervous because I could not find a product that was labeled for internal use. Then I learned that manufacturers prefer to label for cosmetic use for legal reasons. But, if you do your research you can find suppliers whose essential oils contain no additives and are suitable for internal use. I have been using the Aura Cacia product because it was easy to source, but I am sure there are many other quality brands available.I started with 1 drop mixed in with my food, three meals a day. I also added clove oil, because I've used it before and had it lying around. I have never had any benefit from clove oil, but I have had a real benefit from this clove-coriander oil combo. I assume that the benefit comes entirely from the coriander, but I continue to take the clove oil nonetheless.After I started taking the stuff, I got worsened diarrhea at first. I am always very sceptical of people who write about "die-off" or "Herxheimer" reactions. I have read countless times about them. I then take the stuff that people write about and though I might feel worse at first, I never feel better afterwards.With the coriander seed oil it was different. My diarrhea went away. I have been gradually upping the dose. I now do 5 drops with each meal. One time I missed dinner, so, when I got home, I put the oil in hot water. My stomach was empty at the time. That night I had severe diarrhea at 3:00 am. So, the stuff might be more potent on an empty stomach. I am not sure.Since my diarrhea was gone, I started getting a bit cocky and had more foods that I know give me problems. My diarrhea did start to return. So, the coriander seed oil does not allow me to eat with abandon. I still have to be careful. But, whereas before when I was careful I would still get some diarrhea, now when I am careful my stools are consistently well-formed. The change was dramatic.I hope that others will give this a try and post on whether they received any benefit from it. In the meantime, I will keep increasing my dose to see what happens.By the way, the research verifies that coriander seed oil has significant antibiotic properties. My reactions to taking it are consistent with what one might expect if my diarrhea were caused by bacteria.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you found this to help you Moises! Thanks for letting us know & May your success continue!!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

First, I wanted to thank you for the post. It is one more tool in the toolkit that people can try. Second, from my experience with my flavonoid treatments, it took a good year to rid me of the D, so keep that in mind as you monitor your progress. Foods I found problematical at first have long been moved over into my safe list. Best,Mark


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Good for you. I agree w/ Mark, it may take awhile for you to heal enough to take chances, but when you've hung around a bathroom as long as I have, you're willing to wait.


----------



## rnhv28 (Nov 29, 2011)

So every time i get my period i feel so sick, like intense nausea so bad that I can't stand up without getting dizzy and having to lay back down. I also have diarrhea like every time I go to the bathroom. IS this normal, does this happen to anybody else. It has been happening every time i've gotten my period since it started so it's not abnormal. I just want to know if this is normal and has happened to anyone else.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

rnhv28Please go to our Women's Health Forum and read the article "IBS & Hormones" thumbtacked to the top of that forum. Many of us see increased symptoms during menses. In fact many women withOUT IBS have GI symptoms at that time as well.You definitely are NOT alone.


----------



## Betty Poop (Dec 13, 2011)

BQ said:


> rnhv28Please go to our Women's Health Forum and read the article "IBS & Hormones" thumbtacked to the top of that forum. Many of us see increased symptoms during menses. In fact many women withOUT IBS have GI symptoms at that time as well.You definitely are NOT alone.


Hello,I confirm that my IBS is definitely worse the week before and during menstruation.


----------

